# Motorhome Show Season Finale at Lincoln



## scottie

Hi all

Booking is open for the Finale at Lincoln 22/09/2011 - 26/09/2011.

Pre-booking closes at 9am on Friday 2nd September 2011

we have room for 60 vans,we have 21 booked only 6 confirmed

this is the last show of the year.

Hope to see you there.

scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi All


We still have lots and lots of spaces for the last show of the year, :roll:
there are only 6 confirmed on this rally,more names please.
scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi all

There are still plenty of space at the Motorhome Show Season Finale - Lincoln Show Rally

booking closes on the 2nd of September,

We have 27 booked,only 6 confirmed,please don't miss the deadline for camping with the group.

hope to see old and new friends there.


George


----------



## scottie

bump.     :lol: :lol:


----------



## paddyno1

*lincoln show*

paddyno1 will be attending the lincoln show with better half,we have asked to be put wiyh the mhf group,athough we are both disabled,it is our first show and we are both looking forward to attending. [seeing for ourself,s what it is realy like] we have booked to see the entertainment ,hope to have some meaningfull discussions relating how to secure our van, etc,i have [after reading about the theft of cats] had a device fitted to cover/protect my cat / eghaust so if anybody tries to dissmantle it or remove it my clam alarms will activate this is only a prototype hope to get some feed back from other members, see u all there :lol:


----------



## scottie

scottie said:


> Hi all
> 
> There are still plenty of space at the Motorhome Show Season Finale - Lincoln Show Rally
> 
> booking closes on the 2nd of September,
> 
> We have 27 booked,only 6 confirmed,please don't miss the deadline for camping with the group.
> 
> hope to see old and new friends there.
> 
> George


Hi All sorry to say not much has changed,

We now have 11 confirmed,but still only 30 on the list,it ha less than a month until the show,please don't miss the closing date for pre booking.

George


----------



## aldhp21

Hi Scottie,

just booked the tickets (arriving Friday) but I can't find the original email from when I reserved my place. Could you put me down as confirmed please.

Hope Jim has been taking good care of the mallet!!!

Cheers see you soon
Al.


----------



## paddyno1

hello scottie,paddyno1 here i have requested to be included within the [mhf] group at the lincoln show as a member but the organisers are asking for a membership no which i do not have 2 date is it


scottie said:


> an contact the organiser on my behalf to confirm i am a member so we can attend our first meeting with peaple who now what is happening, thank u p'a gayson
> 
> 
> 
> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> We still have lots and lots of spaces for the last show of the year, :roll:
> there are only 6 confirmed on this rally,more names please.
> scottie
Click to expand...


----------



## rayrecrok

paddyno1 said:


> hello scottie,paddyno1 here i have requested to be included within the [mhf] group at the lincoln show as a member but the organisers are asking for a membership no which i do not have 2 date is it
> 
> 
> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> an contact the organiser on my behalf to confirm i am a member so we can attend our first meeting with peaple who now what is happening, thank u p'a gayson
> 
> 
> 
> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> We still have lots and lots of spaces for the last show of the year, :roll:
> there are only 6 confirmed on this rally,more names please.
> scottie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to pay's your money and join MHF's to get a membership number :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## scottie

rayrecrok said:


> paddyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello scottie,paddyno1 here i have requested to be included within the [mhf] group at the lincoln show as a member but the organisers are asking for a membership no which i do not have 2 date is it
> 
> 
> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> an contact the organiser on my behalf to confirm i am a member so we can attend our first meeting with peaple who now what is happening, thank u p'a gayson
> 
> 
> 
> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> We still have lots and lots of spaces for the last show of the year, :roll:
> there are only 6 confirmed on this rally,more names please.
> scottie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to pay's your money and join MHF's to get a membership number :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> I think there is a few messages mixed up some how,Paddyno1,did warners tell you you needed a membership number,
> 
> Hi rayrecrok
> You do not have to be a subscriber to MHF to be part of the rally group,just a member.
> 
> thanks for now
> George
Click to expand...


----------



## scottie

aldhp21 said:


> Hi Scottie,
> 
> just booked the tickets (arriving Friday) but I can't find the original email from when I reserved my place. Could you put me down as confirmed please.
> 
> Hope Jim has been taking good care of the mallet!!!
> 
> Cheers see you soon
> Al.


Hi Alan

I have confirmed you on the list.
are you not going to Newark show on 2nd - 5th September.


----------



## 747

I am booked with the C&CC for Lincoln.  

I would have gone with MHF if it had'nt been for the death threats from other members. :lol: :lol: 

I might pop round and have a nosey though (after dark). 8O


----------



## clianthus

paddyno1 said:


> hello scottie,paddyno1 here i have requested to be included within the [mhf] group at the lincoln show as a member but the organisers are asking for a membership no which i do not have 2 date is it


Hi paddyno1

Your membership number is 59057 please contact Warners and tell them so that they book you with the MHF group.


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Is this show worth going to, it's a long way to go if it's not worth it.

Ron


----------



## scottie

Chausson said:
 

> Hi
> Is this show worth going to, it's a long way to go if it's not worth it.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron

It is not the biggest show of the year,the title goes to Peterborough,
it is the last show of the year,so normally some bargains to be had,

We have travelled south to shows before now,and only been a dozen traders stalls.

Weather permitting it is a good show.
scottie


----------



## trevorf

Hi George

I have just confirmed. Do you want some more of my usual raffle prizes?


Trevor


----------



## bigfrank3

The advice given last year to a non-subscriber was just make a 10 digit number up.

bigfrank3


----------



## scottie

trevorf said:


> Hi George
> 
> I have just confirmed. Do you want some more of my usual raffle prizes?
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trevor

Thanks for the conformation,and we will have a raffle there so thanks for the offer.
see you there.
George


----------



## aldhp21

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Is this show worth going to, it's a long way to go if it's not worth it.
> 
> Ron


In my view Lincoln is the best show of the year. And if you get bored of the show get the bus down into Lincoln.

Al.


----------



## scottie

*I Cant Believe It*

Only 32 booked for this rally and only 14 confirmed,is any more comming.
The last show of the year,come along and enjoy good old Lincoln.

scottie
 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreweryDave

*Free beer at Lincoln!*

Hi All, newbie here!
Picking up my new (old 1986!) Renault Trafic Autosleeper thisafternoon, (first motorhome/camper!) and all being well hope to make it to this event!

I'll get the thing properly checked out and a habitation service done first before I commit! (She's only costing me £1500 so am not expecting miracles - but want to make sure shes as sound as can be expected - and safe!) I guess even at £195+vat being a fair proportion of the (cheap!) purchase price - I should at least invest in this check!!!

Happy to become a subscriber, and book in with other forumites!
I will be packing a few cases of ale from my Brewery for general consumption, and seeing mention of a raffle, am happy to donate a case of the same for that purpose!

Will keep you updated once I have her (him actually - already named it Gene Hunt - 80's throwback!) and am looking forward to geting some use from it- before reaching for the funds to buy a 'proper' motorhome provided we love it as much as we think we will !


----------



## trevorf

Hi Dave £195+vat is a lot to pay for a hab check. A mate of mine is a mobile engineer in Essex, he will do it for around half that  

Phil Read 07710 514500

Shame you do not live in Cheshire, I would have done it for you for £90 + a couple of beers :lol: :lol: 

See you at the show.



Trevor


----------



## scottie

*Re: Free beer at Lincoln!*



BreweryDave said:


> Hi All, newbie here!
> Picking up my new (old 1986!) Renault Trafic Autosleeper thisafternoon, (first motorhome/camper!) and all being well hope to make it to this event!
> 
> I'll get the thing properly checked out and a habitation service done first before I commit! (She's only costing me £1500 so am not expecting miracles - but want to make sure shes as sound as can be expected - and safe!) I guess even at £195+vat being a fair proportion of the (cheap!) purchase price - I should at least invest in this check!!!
> 
> Happy to become a subscriber, and book in with other forumites!
> I will be packing a few cases of ale from my Brewery for general consumption, and seeing mention of a raffle, am happy to donate a case of the same for that purpose!
> 
> Will keep you updated once I have her (him actually - already named it Gene Hunt - 80's throwback!) and am looking forward to geting some use from it- before reaching for the funds to buy a 'proper' motorhome provided we love it as much as we think we will !


Hi BreweryDave

As Trevor has said seems a bit steep for a habitation /safety check

.
As the the show you will be very welcome,and so will your offer of a raffle prize,
hope to see you there.
George 
(scottie rally marshal for MHF at Lincoln Show)


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Booked for the show PM sent.

Ray.


----------



## scottie

Hi Ray
I have sent you a pm.

Just a reminder the advanced booking closes on the 2/9/11,that is in 2 weeks time.

Thanks
George


----------



## BreweryDave

Firstly - Trevorf, thanks for the tip - Phil is coming over on Thursday for my Hab check!
Got the van now - have given it a '60 minute makeover' which has actually taken a couple of evenings - but with a deep clean, new flooring, a coat of varnish, all the cushion covers washed, and some new curtains - is actually looking very tidy! Am quite pleased with myself - seeing as me and DIY are not great friends (well,missus did the cleaning bit!!!)
Everything seems to work as it should, just need to check the electrics are ok as there's no leisure battery fitted but the wiring seems to be there and a charger - will find out on Thursday! All works on the mains hookup. Not bad for an '86 camper!

Bought my subscription here, booked into the Lincoln show - and look forward to sharing a few ales with you all!!!

Dave & Jackie. (...and Poppy - our daft dog!)


----------



## jud

*Re: Free beer at Lincoln!*



BreweryDave said:


> Hi All, newbie here!
> Picking up my new (old 1986!) Renault Trafic Autosleeper thisafternoon, (first motorhome/camper!) and all being well hope to make it to this event!
> 
> I'll get the thing properly checked out and a habitation service done first before I commit! (She's only costing me £1500 so am not expecting miracles - but want to make sure shes as sound as can be expected - and safe!) I guess even at £195+vat being a fair proportion of the (cheap!) purchase price - I should at least invest in this check!!!
> 
> Happy to become a subscriber, and book in with other forumites!
> I will be packing a few cases of ale from my Brewery for general consumption, and seeing mention of a raffle, am happy to donate a case of the same for that purpose!
> 
> Will keep you updated once I have her (him actually - already named it Gene Hunt - 80's throwback!) and am looking forward to geting some use from it- before reaching for the funds to buy a 'proper' motorhome provided we love it as much as we think we will !


hi dave. your doing better than us our first camper in 1991 was a self build heath Robinson affair which i built out of a 5 year old ex Sherpa water board van (that gave us the bug ).jud


----------



## trevorf

Hi Dave, you are welcome for the tip. I am sure you will have no trouble at all making new friends at the Lincoln show if you are bringing some ale    Well you can count me in anyway 
:lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## rayrecrok

trevorf said:


> Hi Dave, you are welcome for the tip. I am sure you will have no trouble at all making new friends at the Lincoln show if you are bringing some ale    Well you can count me in anyway
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trevor


+1


----------



## BreweryDave

.....I want people to love me for who I am......not just use me for my beer !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevorf

I am sure you are a great guy Dave, afraid I am more likely to say "I love your beer" than "I love you" though :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## rayrecrok

trevorf said:


> I am sure you are a great guy Dave, afraid I am more likely to say "I love your beer" than "I love you" though :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trevor


Love him in a "Blokey" type of way... I hope.


----------



## leltel

We have booked and sent a PM, it's the thought of Dave's beer that persuaded us to come up there!
We will see you all on the Thursday night all being well.
Lesley, Terry and Marmite


----------



## scottie

Hi loobyloo59

I have confirmed you for this rally,

we have spaces for 60 vans,we have 38 booked,we only have 20 confirmed.
advanced booking closes on the 2/9/11.
after that you will not be allowed to camp with a group,only general camping.


hope to see more names on the list soon.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## camoyboy

Booked and confirmed, see you Friday pm. Hope the weather is better this year and we can all pitch up together.
Colin and Sara


----------



## BreweryDave

....I think I'm going to need a bigger van! (...or a mobile bar!) 8O


----------



## scottie

bump.


----------



## scottie

Hi tude
I have confirmed you for the show,


We still have 20 unconfirmed names on the list,

time is marching on.
   
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers
Just a reminder you have 1 week (Monday [email protected])to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members.
Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet.

25 suzton 
26 smurfinguk 
27 roncab 
28 Jubilado999
29 Nedley 
30 Chausson 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
33 TheBoombas
34 domannhal 
35 olly_sam 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
41 JANRAY 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 JimM

Thanks
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have 1 week (Monday [email protected])to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members. 
Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet.

25 suzton 
26 smurfinguk 
27 roncab (Confirmed Thank you)
28 Jubilado999 
29 Nedley 
30 Chausson 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
33 TheBoombas 
34 domannhal 
35 olly_sam 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
41 JANRAY 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 JimM

Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have 1 week (Monday [email protected])to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members. 
Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet. 

25 suzton 
26 smurfinguk 
27 roncab (Confirmed Thank you) 
28 Jubilado999 
29 Nedley 
30 Chausson 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
33 TheBoombas 
34 domannhal 
35 olly_sam 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
41 JANRAY 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 JimM 

We still have places left to fill All Welcome

Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have 1 week (Monday [email protected])to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members. 
Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet. 

25 suzton 
26 smurfinguk 
27 roncab (Confirmed Thank you) 
28 Jubilado999 
29 Nedley 
30 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
33 TheBoombas 
34 domannhal 
35 olly_sam 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
41 JANRAY 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 JimM 


Ny more members Confirmed.

We still have places left to fill All Welcome 

Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have 1 week (Monday [email protected])to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members. 
Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet. 

25 suzton ( confirmed Thank you)
26 smurfinguk 
27 roncab (Confirmed Thank you) 
28 Jubilado999 
29 Nedley 
30 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
33 TheBoombas 
34 domannhal 
35 olly_sam 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
41 JANRAY 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 JimM 


Ny more members Confirmed. 

We still have places left to fill All Welcome 

Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have until Monday [email protected] to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members. 
Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet. 

25 suzton ( confirmed Thank you) 
26 smurfinguk 
27 roncab (Confirmed Thank you) 
28 Jubilado999 
29 Nedley 
30 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
33 TheBoombas 
34 domannhal 
35 olly_sam 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
41 JANRAY 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 Jimm



any more members Confirmed. 

We still have places left to fill All Welcome 

Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have until Monday [email protected] to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members. 

Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet. 

26 smurfinguk 
29 Nedley 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
34 domannhal 
35 olly_sam 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 Jimm 



any more members Confirmed. 

We still have places left to fill All Welcome 

Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie

bump.  
HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have until Monday [email protected] to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members. 

Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet. 

26 smurfinguk 
29 Nedley 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
34 domannhal 
35 olly_sam 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 Jimm 



any more members Confirmed. 

We still have places left to fill All Welcome 

Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have until Monday [email protected] to book your place for this rally,We still have 20 unconfirmed members. 

Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet. 

26 smurfinguk 
29 Nedley 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
34 domannhal 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 Jimm 



any more members Confirmed. 

We still have places left to fill All Welcome 

Thanks 
George


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi George 
all booked for show. Still dont know how to confirm on list so have taken the easy way out and just let you know 
Looking forward to seeing you and Angie. Hopefully the weather will be kind
many thanks 
Resa and Eric


----------



## an99uk

smurfinguk said:


> Hi George
> all booked for show. Still dont know how to confirm on list so have taken the easy way out and just let you know
> Looking forward to seeing you and Angie. Hopefully the weather will be kind
> many thanks
> Resa and Eric


Looking forward to meeting up again too.
Angie


----------



## scottie

smurfinguk said:


> Hi George
> all booked for show. Still dont know how to confirm on list so have taken the easy way out and just let you know
> Looking forward to seeing you and Angie. Hopefully the weather will be kind
> many thanks
> Resa and Eric


Hi
I now confirmed you on the list,see you there.
George


----------



## scottie

HI Campers 
Just a reminder you have until Monday [email protected] to book your place for this rally,We still have 12 unconfirmed members. 

Can the following members let me know if they have booked yet. 

29 Nedley 
31 stewartwebr 
32 LAZZA 
34 domannhal 
36 The-Cookies 
37 camperman101 
38 ytank 
39 macd 
40 Deli 
42 Jezport 
43 drfcchris 
44 Jimm 



any more members Confirmed. 

We still have places left to fill All Welcome 

Thanks 
George


----------



## namder

We've not been to a rally before. Would like to attend the Lincoln one, how do we go about booking to ensure we are grouped with MHF.

John


----------



## scottie

namder said:


> We've not been to a rally before. Would like to attend the Lincoln one, how do we go about booking to ensure we are grouped with MHF.
> 
> John


Hi
You can either contact them by email or phone,and tell them you want to camp with Motorhomefacts,you will need to do is very soon.
George

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Motorhome-Show-Season-Finale/_sh5


----------



## namder

Hi George

I've now booked tickets for the show -Friday to Monday. Please include me with MHF group.

Regards

John


----------



## trevorf

Hi John

I will also be at the Lincoln rally so if you have any further questions about your Apache I will be happy to help.
We will be arriving Friday lunchtime.



Trevor


----------



## namder

Thanks Trevor. My arrival time depends on finishing work early. See you there.

John


----------



## clianthus

namder said:


> Hi George
> 
> I've now booked tickets for the show -Friday to Monday. Please include me with MHF group.
> 
> Regards
> 
> John


Hi John

You need to add your name to the MHF list, you need to do this yourself so you are added to the Rally Group membership.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=312

Just add your name following the link "I would like to book a provisional place at this rally" When you have done that you will receive an e-mail to the e-mail address you first registered with MHF.

The e-mail tells you how to confirm your attendance now you have booked with the organisers.

There are still *14* unconfirmed for this rally 8O 8O 8O

*Club pre-booking closes on Monday 5th September at 9AM* so get your skates on and get booking if you want to camp with MHF.


----------



## sooty10

Hi George

Just to let you know that we have booked to stay with your motorhomefacts group at the Lincoln show. We will arrive Friday.

Look forward to meeting you all.

Thanks Kath and Keith Sutcliffe. (sooty10)


----------



## scottie

sooty10 said:


> Hi George
> 
> Just to let you know that we have booked to stay with your motorhomefacts group at the Lincoln show. We will arrive Friday.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Thanks Kath and Keith Sutcliffe. (sooty10)


Hi Kath & Keith

see you both there,as usual we are looking forward to the show,hopefully the weather will be better this year.

Hi John

You need to add your name to the MHF list, you need to do this yourself so you are added to the Rally Group membership.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=312

always nice to meet new members to the rally group.

The following members still unconfirmed,unless you know different, :lol:

39	LAZZA

40	Deli

41	macd

42	ytank

43	havingfun

44	domannhal

45	drfcchris

46	stewartwebr

47	camperman101

48	The-Cookies

49	Nedley

50	Jezport

,Please let us know asap if you have booked,
booking closes on the 5/9/11 at 9am there is no extra time with warnerns 
George


----------



## namder

Hi

I've added my name to the Rally Group membership. Is that all I need to do to confirm my place.

John


----------



## clianthus

Hi namder

You seem to be confirmed on the rally list, so you must have done it right  Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## tattytony

Namder have you also booked with Warners/Out and About Live on their web site for the entry tickets?

If not you must by tomorrow here is the link to book with them http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/booking/step1.asp?exhib=5&clear=1


----------



## blondy

*lincoln show*

sorry for late decision but could you book me in for lincoln show.
I have booked with warners, should be there thurs subject to hospital appointments, thanks,
look forward to seeing you all


----------



## namder

Hi Tony

I have booked with Outandaboutlive.

John


----------



## scottie

*Re: lincoln show*



blondy said:


> sorry for late decision but could you book me in for lincoln show.
> I have booked with warners, should be there thurs subject to hospital appointments, thanks,
> look forward to seeing you all


Hi
Can you please go to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=312 and fill in your details.

if you have a problem,please let us know.

George


----------



## Rocles

I have just booked and Confirmed 8) 

thanks,
Les and Sue
aka Rocles


----------



## clianthus

*Monday 5th Sept 9am is the last day for pre-booking this show to camp with Motorhomefacts*

Please will the following members who are still showing unconfirmed on the MHF list please answer my PM or e-mail and let us know if they are still going to attend the show and whether they have booked:

domannhal
The-Cookies
ytank
Deli
drfcchris
macd

Look forward to hearing from you all. Thanks in anticipation :wink:


----------



## clianthus

*Today is the last day to book this show rally *

Booking closes at *9am tomorrow. Monday 5th September*

If you don't want to pre-book you can still attend the show and pay on the gate. However you will not receive your £2 club discount and you will be parked in General Camping and *NOT* with the MHF Group.

This is the last show of the season and you never know there may be some bargains to be had :wink: So lets see a few last minute attendees. Just add your name provisionally to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=312

Then book with Warners, the show organisers, here:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Motorhome-Show-Season-Finale/_sh5

When you have booked with Warners please confirm your attendance on the MHF list from the e-mail you received when you added your name to the list.


----------



## scottie

Good News for last Mimuite bookers

Just had a check at Warners web sit for Lincoln Rally,They have extended until 5pm to day.

*** Due to the Bank Holiday, pre-booking has been extended and will now close at 5pm on Monday 5th September ***

Last chanc today to book.

01778 391123

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibition.asp?exhib=5

See you there.

George


----------



## scottie

Hi 

ONLY 3 HOURS LEFT TO BOOK YOU PLACE. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevorf

My tickets arrived in the post today. Looks like we are in the same area as last year.



Trevor


----------



## scottie

trevorf said:


> My tickets arrived in the post today. Looks like we are in the same area as last year.
> 
> Trevor


Thanks Trevor, I wont get mine until next week some time,lets hope the weather is better .

And as a last reminder 1 hour and 25 mins left to book your place.


----------



## clianthus

*Sorry folks booking for this show is now closed*

If you haven't got around to booking you can still attend the show and pay on the gate. However you will be parked in General Camping and *NOT* with the MHF Group.

Warners are very strict on this so please don't ask the MHF marshal, there is nothing they can do about it.

Can the following 3 members who are still showing unconfirmed on the list:

The-Cookies
drfcchris
macd

Please let us know whether they booked or not. Thanks


----------



## leltel

Our tickets arrived today  so I take it that it is wet weather gear only!! Or to be optimistic.....wellies and shorts!
I am sure we should all be used to the fab british weather by now though anyway!! 
Look forward to meeting you all soon. 
Lesley & Terry


----------



## ytank

*booking*

My tickets arrived in the post today


----------



## scottie

*Re: booking*



ytank said:


> My tickets arrived in the post today


Hi Shane

Thanks,See you there.


----------



## scottie

Hi all

We will be holding a raffle at the rally,so all donations very welcome.

If you want to have a car boot we will have the marque with us.

see you there,please bring the sun with you.

George


----------



## scottie

bump


----------



## aldhp21

scottie said:


> Hi all
> 
> We will be holding a raffle at the rally,so all donations very welcome.
> 
> If you want to have a car boot we will have the marque with us.
> 
> see you there,please bring the sun with you.
> 
> George


I'll fetch a couple of things for the raffle Scotty. We're arriving on the Friday, having the van serviced on route so see you all then.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## loobyloo59

We have booked from Friday to Monday, however, can make it on the Thursday late afternoon now. I have contacted Warners and just to pay the extra three pounds at the gate, and just to let the Marshalls know!! 

See you there!!

Wendy & Lester


----------



## scottie

loobyloo59 said:


> We have booked from Friday to Monday, however, can make it on the Thursday late afternoon now. I have contacted Warners and just to pay the extra three pounds at the gate, and just to let the Marshalls know!!
> 
> See you there!!
> 
> Wendy & Lester


Hi

No problem at all,I will change you on our list,see you Thursday.
George


----------



## scottie

aldhp21 said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> We will be holding a raffle at the rally,so all donations very welcome.
> 
> If you want to have a car boot we will have the marque with us.
> 
> see you there,please bring the sun with you.
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> I'll fetch a couple of things for the raffle Scotty. We're arriving on the Friday, having the van serviced on route so see you all then.
> 
> Cheers
> Alan
Click to expand...

Thanks Alan

The more raffle items the merrier,see you Friday.

George


----------



## an99uk

On arrival at Lincoln Show follow these signs to our pitch.


----------



## scottie

bump


----------



## rosalan

Will there be a shuttle bus to the showground this year? :lol: 

 

Ok! Bikes it will have to be....
Alan


----------



## BreweryDave

I did happen to mention (due to the amount of beer you might need!) in an earlier post that 'I might need a bigger van' !
Well, I'm a man of my word!!!
The camper is no more - replaced by a 'middle aged' Kontiki, and very happy we are with her too!
At 22' - I know she'll carry enough beer for you all for at least one night!!! :lol: 


.....See you Friday next, I'll be the one setting up 2 x 36pint poly's of beer on the table! 8) .......Don't be shy!

....and a case of bottles for the raffle!


----------



## trevorf

That sounds enough for me Dave, what is everybody else going to drink :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## scottie

BreweryDave said:


> I did happen to mention (due to the amount of beer you might need!) in an earlier post that 'I might need a bigger van' !
> Well, I'm a man of my word!!!
> The camper is no more - replaced by a 'middle aged' Kontiki, and very happy we are with her too!
> At 22' - I know she'll carry enough beer for you all for at least one night!!! :lol:
> 
> .....See you Friday next, I'll be the one setting up 2 x 36pint poly's of beer on the table! 8) .......Don't be shy!
> 
> ....and a case of bottles for the raffle!


Hi

It sounds like we will need a BIGGER beer tent. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

George


----------



## camoyboy

As a non drinker, I guess you can have my share Trevor. Best we catch up before you sample the goods, your memory may be a bit cloudy after a couple of pints!!
Colin


----------



## scottie

Hi All

1)Just a reminder of the new signs that will guide you to us at the show "Yellow arrows " look a few posts back.

2) We will be holding a raffle so any donnation are welcome

3) There are a few members wanting to sell some items,we could have a kind of car boot in the marque if you wanted.

George.


----------



## rosalan

A "Van" Boot sounds like a good idea, although at the moment I think I only have a bike cover to sell. Time for a good root around.
Alan


----------



## BreweryDave

rosalan said:


> A "Van" Boot sounds like a good idea, although at the moment I think I only have a bike cover to sell. Time for a good root around.
> Alan


If it's suitable for a 3 bike rack - consider it sold!!! Just one of the bits I'm after !!!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Here is a link to the downloadable MHF Window Poster:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=5&lid=214&type=url#get

It's a word file so you can add your names to it before you print it.

If you put it in your windscreen as you approach the MHF pitch, it makes it easy for the marshals and the other group mambers to know who you are.  

Hope you all enjoy the show and that the weather is kind.


----------



## tattytony

Is there anywhere near the show ground to pitch up for the night or is there a late arrivals area as we have 250 mile to travel thursday night we will be late


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Tony. Just a suggestion...

I guess you'd be coming north-east via the M1 or the A1 and you're likely to touch Newark where you'd join or continue on the A46.

The A46 between Newark and Lincoln has been 'dualed' in recent years. Included in the project are 2 rest areas, one OFF each side of the dual carriageway. They go under the name of _*Brough Rest Area*_. If it's any help, the co-ordinates - borrowed from GoogleEarth - are:

_*Latitude: 53° 7'0.30"N

Longitude: 0°45'20.91"W*_

AuntieSandra and I have often used either side for rest breaks. They are well signposted in brown. I'm not aware of any 'camping' restrictions, but then you would only be resting, wouldn't you? :roll: :wink:

Staying at the Brough Rest Area would leave you 16 miles to do next day to the Lincolnshire Show Ground, sorry, it's now the Lincolnshire Event Centre!! :? :roll: :wink:

Any good?


----------



## JimM

If you pass by the main entrance to the show field about 1.5 miles down the road on the right at the Scampton turn off there is a big(ish) lay-by often 2 or 3 vans in there It is at the A1500 / B1398 junction


----------



## scottie

Hi 
Just to remind members who are camping with Motorhomefacts at the Lincoln rally of our contact details there.

Mobile: 07727729582. can also contact on skype and pm.

Skype: gtcm42.

see you there,all being well.

George


----------



## JimM

[quote="scottie"

see you there, all being well.

George[/quote]

This is not 
Peterbourgh is it I recognise those words :lol:


----------



## scottie

*free tickets for this show*

Hi all

We have a member who is unable to attend the show because of ill health,he has very kindley offered his tickets if someone can use them,the member if I remember lives in the Cheshire area,as tickets I think would need to be collected at this late stage.

just drop me a pm and i will get in contact with the member.
Thanks
George


----------



## scottie

bump


----------



## rosalan

"Bump?" You really must be more careful at your age! :lol:


----------



## scottie

Hi
I am sure that if a member wants them they could pay for a courier service,a very cheap Thursday til Monday

George


----------



## scottie

bump


----------



## tattytony

Scottie there is also Royal Mail special delivery its next day if the sender can manage getting to the postoffice :wink:


----------



## scottie

tattytony said:


> Scottie there is also Royal Mail special delivery its next day if the sender can manage getting to the postoffice :wink:


Hi Tony

Thanks for that info,I cant understand why no one has snatched the offer yet.

George


----------



## tattytony

Perhaps a new post listing free tickets will attract more attention as I feel most people watching this thread have already booked :wink:


----------



## scottie

Thanks Tony

I have posted it as a new subject.

George


----------



## 91502

tattytony said:


> Is there anywhere near the show ground to pitch up for the night or is there a late arrivals area as we have 250 mile to travel thursday night we will be late


Tony 
There are 4 gates to the showground on the A1500 and the main gate on the A15, all have room for you to park up off the road for the night. 
If you want somewhere quieter there is a piece of the A15 that was disused when they extended the runway at RAF Scampton that has become a mile long layby and very quiet. To find this travel out of Lincoln on the A15, go past the showground main gate then past RAF Scampton main gate. Ignore the 1st left alongside the perimeter fence, Ignore the 2nd left which is a cross roads, Take the 3rd turn on the left which comes back sharply on yourself and there are plenty of places to pull in for the night. 
JP


----------



## scottie

Hi 

Just to remind members who are camping with Motorhomefacts at the Lincoln rally of our contact details there. 

Mobile: 07727729582. can also contact on skype and pm. 

Skype: gtcm42. 

We will be holding a raffle, All donations very welcome, we 

We also be holding a car bootie in the marque if you have items you would like to sell, this has been requested by members attending the rally,the more the merrier.



           

George

PS: we have a member looking for tickets if you cant attend.


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Steve at Britstop has just donated a copy of britstop as a raffle prize

Thanks to all who have and are donating prizes.

George


----------



## BreweryDave

I understand there are toilet/shower facilities at the showground - do you know if this includes a chemical disposal point, and fresh water fill ups??

....Looking forward to our first show and rally!!! (...and have plenty of liquid available for the MHF Beer Tent!!! 2 x 36 pint poly's of ale, and a large poly of cider/perry for your enjoyment! I have 100 plastic pint glasses, or BYO !)

Dave & Jackie


----------



## scottie

BreweryDave said:


> I understand there are toilet/shower facilities at the showground - do you know if this includes a chemical disposal point, and fresh water fill ups??
> 
> ....Looking forward to our first show and rally!!! (...and have plenty of liquid available for the MHF Beer Tent!!! 2 x 36 pint poly's of ale, and a large poly of cider/perry for your enjoyment! I have 100 plastic pint glasses, or BYO !)
> 
> Dave & Jackie


Hi Dave and Jackie

Yes there should be showers close to our pitch but not on it,unless they have set it up different from normal,the fresh water is at the end of our pitch,and emptying is at the toilet/shower block.

and thanks for your contribution to this rally they are all waiting to attack your hospitality.

see you soon.
George


----------



## scottie

Well here we are ready and waiting for you all.It is a bit windy and quite cold at the moment, well it is 8.30pm.

Directions: As you enter the showground via the campers entrance carry on down the main drag until you can see the Clock Tower on your right. We are directly after the tower. On the road side. Watch out for the MHF yellow signs and the yellow rally flags.

To all those who have been to Lincoln in the last two years we are in a different location. As you leave the road on to the grass we are there at that spot. Not up in the wilds as last year. If you go past the pond you have missed us. Parking will be a bit of a challenge because we are in the trees near the toilet block. TV watchers take note.

We have a water point, elsan point and toilet block near us but I have yet to find the showers. Will suss them out tomorrow. Too dark now See you all soon.

Angie...


----------



## tattytony

We have just arrived home 5 1/2 hrs taking it easy with a couple of toilet stops 22mpg average as well 

I would like to say a big thanks to George and Angie for all their efforts this weekend, also thanks to Dave (brewerydave) for his lush contribution of beer and cider to help the events pass with even more humour :lol:

We met some great people and can't wait for the next get together so long we are not banned for having the noisiest dog in the north 

Thanks Again to Everyone  :wink:

Edit: typo


----------



## gasmansgoffa

*Very Very BIG THANK YOU Lincoln*

Just back from Lincoln, what a great few days not only was this my very first outing on my own, but also my first with the awning!!

I had a fab few day and I am so thankful for the help from George(scottie) and Angie . goodness I have so much to learn, but taken on board all you have told me. thanks for a great few days . will hopefully meet up in Spring ( will drag hubby with me)

Thank you all.

Loraine


----------



## bigfrank3

Yes we also had a great rally at Lincoln all the marshals were extremely helpful, they couldn't do enough for everyone. The beer wasn't bad either, thanks breweryDave.

bigfrank3, Frank and Linda


----------



## aldhp21

Another great weekend. I was a bit worried by the weather earlier in the week but George and Ange even sorted that out for us.

Thanks as ever to George and Ange.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## SteveandSue

Thanks again to you both for making us welcome - really enjoyed the weekend

Steve & Sue


----------



## trevorf

Good rally & show helped by pretty good weather, just a couple of brief very light showers all weekend.
Many thanks to George Angie & Jim for the usual brilliant marshalling and many thanks to my new best mate Dave for bringing the beer  




Trevor & Julie


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Thanks everyone for a great weekend.. Much appreciated. :wink:


----------



## aldhp21

aldhp21 said:


> Another great weekend. I was a bit worried by the weather earlier in the week but George and Ange even sorted that out for us.
> 
> Thanks as ever to George and Ange.
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


Sorry, forgot to also thank Jim.


----------



## tattytony

aldhp21 said:


> aldhp21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another great weekend. I was a bit worried by the weather earlier in the week but George and Ange even sorted that out for us.
> 
> Thanks as ever to George and Ange.
> 
> Cheers
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot to also thank Jim.
Click to expand...

Me too  Thanks Jim


----------



## gasmansgoffa

*Me too!!! Pea brain*

so sorry Jim  and after all your help. Big thanks from me also

Loraine


----------



## BreweryDave

Big thanks everyone!
Had a fantastic (if somewhat unexpectedly expensive!) weekend!

Looking forward to meeting you all again next time - and will keep you posted about life in the RV!

Dave, Jackie & Poppy!


----------



## trevorf

And I forgot to say "Dave, you seem like a great bloke but quite mad" 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony

BreweryDave said:


> Big thanks everyone!
> Had a fantastic (if somewhat unexpectedly expensive!) weekend!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all again next time - and will keep you posted about life in the RV!
> 
> Dave, Jackie & Poppy!


Told you thats what happened to us :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh what did you say "never not me " :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44

An excellent few days blessed with good weather and good company,managed to keep the spending down,but did see some very nice vans. :roll: 

Many thanks to George,Angie and Jim who worked tirelessly to ensure the event went smoothly,I did like the new tent George.


----------



## loobyloo59

A big thankyou from Wendy & Lester (no 16, the old lady that swallowed a fly!!) to the marshalls and everyone for making our stay a good one, we really enjoyed ourselves.


Wendy & Lester


----------



## leltel

Dito, a fab weekend, great company, lovely beer and fab hosts! 
Once again we spent too much  flag pole was the bargain of the weekend, couldn't top Dave & Jackies spend though! Weather was just perfect too 
Thank you Angie, George & Jim x
Lesley, Terry & Marmite


----------



## Bernies

Just arrived back in sunny Scotland had a great weekend thanks Gearge, Angie and the New Sherrif in town Jim. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks to those posters who have already said what I was going to say...

The Season Finale at the Lincolnshire Show Ground (aka Event Centre!) was the most enjoyable that AuntieSandra and I have ever done there. Many, many thanks are due to Scottie (George) and an99uk (Angie) and their so-dedicated team of volunteers. We especially enjoyed the marquee, provided by the hosts, and the contribution of alcohol from BreweryDave. The weather was kind and the company was excellent.

I'd like to thank TrevorF also for checking my batteries and reporting AOK.  


Thanks to everyone. :wink: 8)


----------



## Sonesta

Thank you to George, Angie and the lovely Jim for a truly brilliant weekend - it was such fun and as always, you all worked sooooooooo hard to make everyone feel welcome and have a really good time. :thumbright: 

I think the enormous scout tent that George purchased (out of his own pocket) in order that we all had somewhere, warm and dry to sit in and meet up for a drink and chat etc was absolutely FANTASTIC and it was greatly appreciated by everyone. 

Nice to have met up with some old and new faces and it's really lovely when you are able to meet up face to face with members who you form an affinity with on the forums and discover they are even nicer in person. 

Twas a lovely weekend and we look forward to the next one. 

Sue x


----------



## rosalan

We would rate this as perhaps the best rally of the year, thanks to 'Scottie', Angie, Cowboy 'Jim', Brewery Dave and everybody who took part.
The laughter filled every evening in the house that George built.
If later you could have seen that huge tent fit into a bag that was little larger than a handbag you would have been a shocked as I was; mind you George almost died in the process of getting it in.
The weather, the site, the show and the company all pooled together to make a fitting conclusion to the seasons rallies.
In truth.... You should have been there!

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## Rocles

Thanks to all for a great show.... an expensive one for us, we ended up going looking for lunch but buying another motorhome :lol: Part Ex'ing our beloved Compass 120 for a Bessecar e560, lovely


----------



## forterotwins

*Lincoln show finale*

[align=left]*
A big thank you to all the marshal's and organizers for the Lincoln show great weekend ( Scottie and co. ) good job try not wake us to early for the raffle next time
LAWRENCE & DAWN*


----------



## Mullaca

*First time with MHF*

Just like to add our Thanks to Everyone from MHF at Lincoln show. It was our first Rally with you and we loved it. What a great bunch. Here's to our next  
Love from Chris and Steve


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi all
Just wanted to add our thanks to George, Angie and Jim for organising a great rally. As always met lots of great folks and had a good laugh (drawing faces with white sticks). Looking forward to the next time. 
Happy travelling
Resa & Eric


----------



## JimM

8) 
And my thanks go to all who attended good weather, good company, and some good crack in the lounge 

Just a shame I missed the buy of the show but that table was not to be mine and it must be the first time I have gone to a show and came back with more cash than I went with. allthough I ended up going to O learys on my way home !

Looking forward to doing it all again next year so happy motoring and take care one & all. :wink: 

Ps 
no photos of my flying demo please


----------



## an99uk

Thank you everybody for the pleasure of your company and your kind comments.
I am just about recovered from a busy weekend.

The winner of the drawing quiz was Pads69(helps when you are a nursery nurse) I will have to come up with something different for next year.

The raffle raised £107, well done everyone.
The funds will be shared between Cancer Research and MHF rally fund.

For those who missed this show here is a short resume of what you missed;

Thursday, weather fine but quite windy, vans started arriving about 10.30am and the last van in was 7.30pm.The wind dropped by 5pm and we had a pleasant evening.
The pitch we had been allocated proved quite a challenge, being sited amongst the trees.We had plenty of space.........if you were parking a car :roll:
The tent is erected under the trees, the generator, lights and heater all working fine.
Glad the entertainment tent was so close to our pitch, it helped to drown out the noise of the genny.
The shows not bad either, plenty of traders and some good bargains.

Friday: Cool morning but the sun did eventually come out.
First van arrived 9am and last but not least 8.50pm just in time before they shut the gates.
First real night in the tent. Thanks to Brewary Dave the refreshment table was sited within easy reach of everyone :lolThanks Dave, good luck with the new van purchase)
People soon got the idea and brought their chairs and joined in.

Saturday: Bright start but soon clouded over and we all suffered from the downpour but it didn't last too long.
The tabletop sale went well, as Jim said it was the best part, not the money raised but the bits and pieces that were sold. Clearing some room for more stuff! :roll: 
In the evening some people had booked and paid for the entertainment but we managed to see the show from the cheap seats(outside the fire door)
More beer was drunk and then we played a few silly games :lol:

Sunday: The weather was much better. I even managed to visit the show.

Monday was a glorious day, I didn't want to leave.

To sum up. Brilliant company, free bar, loads of laughs, decent weather, the heated tent worked very well.
Looking forward to next year, see you all there.

.....Have you booked yet Dave? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony

I think as a Mod you should just book Dave in and then tell him he has no choice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forterotwins

*thank you for a great weekend*



an99uk said:


> Thank you everybody for the pleasure of your company and your kind comments.
> I am just about recovered from a busy weekend.
> 
> The winner of the drawing quiz was Pads69(helps when you are a nursery nurse) I will have to come up with something different for next year.
> 
> The raffle raised £107, well done everyone.
> The funds will be shared between Cancer Research and MHF rally fund.
> 
> For those who missed this show here is a short resume of what you missed;
> 
> Thursday, weather fine but quite windy, vans started arriving about 10.30am and the last van in was 7.30pm.The wind dropped by 5pm and we had a pleasant evening.
> The pitch we had been allocated proved quite a challenge, being sited amongst the trees.We had plenty of space.........if you were parking a car :roll:
> The tent is erected under the trees, the generator, lights and heater all working fine.
> Glad the entertainment tent was so close to our pitch, it helped to drown out the noise of the genny.
> The shows not bad either, plenty of traders and some good bargains.
> 
> Friday: Cool morning but the sun did eventually come out.
> First van arrived 9am and last but not least 8.50pm just in time before they shut the gates.
> First real night in the tent. Thanks to Brewary Dave the refreshment table was sited within easy reach of everyone :lolThanks Dave, good luck with the new van purchase)
> People soon got the idea and brought their chairs and joined in.
> 
> Saturday: Bright start but soon clouded over and we all suffered from the downpour but it didn't last too long.
> The tabletop sale went well, as Jim said it was the best part, not the money raised but the bits and pieces that were sold. Clearing some room for more stuff! :roll:
> In the evening some people had booked and paid for the entertainment but we managed to see the show from the cheap seats(outside the fire door)
> More beer was drunk and then we played a few silly games :lol:
> 
> Sunday: The weather was much better. I even managed to visit the show.
> 
> Monday was a glorious day, I didn't want to leave.
> 
> To sum up. Brilliant company, free bar, loads of laughs, decent weather, the heated tent worked very well.
> Looking forward to next year, see you all there.
> 
> .....Have you booked yet Dave? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Looks like it was a good weekend, wish we could've been there.
That looks like one BIG tent George/Angie - what size is it/how long did it take to build?


----------



## leltel

Having just about recovered from Lincoln, we are away again this weekend. When we get back, I will post some photos from Lincoln. Unfortunatley, every time George and Jim fell over, I never had the camera ready , but Georges classic was falling down the step of his MH and Jims was forgetting to take his hand off the throttle on his e bike & flying off down a bump!!!


----------



## tattytony

leltel said:


> Having just about recovered from Lincoln, we are away again this weekend. When we get back, I will post some photos from Lincoln. Unfortunatley, every time George and Jim fell over, I never had the camera ready , but Georges classic was falling down the step of his MH and Jims was forgetting to take his hand off the throttle on his e bike & flying off down a bump!!!


Now they would have been a few photos that they would have paid for not to show :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leltel

Trouble is, I was too worried that they'd hurt themselves, by the time I realised they hadn't it was too late to capture! There is always next year


----------



## JimM

tattytony said:


> Now they would have been a few photos that they would have paid for not to show :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> :x
> Now then who should be in the back damp corrner next year ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## tattytony

JimM said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they would have been a few photos that they would have paid for not to show :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> :x
> Now then who should be in the back damp corrner next year ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Now you don't really mean that do you :lilangel: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JimM

[quote="

Now Now you don't really mean that do you :lilangel: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Bless ! of course not !!!! :twisted:


----------



## leltel

*Photos*

Hopefully they are there - in motorhome shows...not sure if this is the correct place for them :?: The photographs of course! :lol:


----------



## leltel

*Re: Photos*



leltel said:


> Hopefully they are there - in motorhome shows...not sure if this is the correct place for them :?: The photographs of course! :lol:


On second thoughts.......now moved to Rallies!!!! :lol:


----------



## an99uk

Really good pictures, thank you. I was a tad too busy to remember my camera.

Morag, the tent is a twenty man scout tent bought as end of season stock from Argos. First saw one at Peterborough but by the time I looked on line they were all sold out.
George managed to get one local.

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...02901&langId=-1&searchTerms=20+MAN+SCOUT+TENT


----------



## rosalan

Is that what the tent should have looked like? :lol: 
Alan


----------



## scottie

I have finally got around to paying the money raised at the raffle to Cancer Research.
Receipt enclosed


----------



## Tan-all-over

We will be there. Booked on for MHF site at the show.


----------



## LadyJ

starspirit2005 said:


> We will be there. Booked on for MHF site at the show.


Hi starspirit2005

This is last years thread for Lincoln, there will be a new thread for this years show started soon but in the mean time could you please add yourself to this years rally list

HERE

Thanks

Jacquie


----------

